# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software)  اذا امكن تعريب samsung gt-i6410

## maxi

السلام عليكم
اذا امكن من الاخوه المبدعين تعريب جهاز 
samsung gt-i6410
vodafone 360 m1  
ولكم جزيل الشكر :Smile:

----------


## mohamed73

لا يوجد تعريب لهدا الجهاز اخي

----------


## maxi

شكراً على الرد السريع اخي 
mohamed73

----------


## w810

موضوع جميل

----------

